
Ask HN: What ideas keep you up at night? - saadalem
Most people I know have a list of specific ideas they wish existed or  they&#x27;d build, often with a deep level of thought.<p>Hners should publish high fidelity ideas that keep them up at night.
======
enonevets
> specific ideas they wish existed or they'd build

Broadly, how the future should be.

More narrowly, the future of computing and how we interact with it.

------
adaisadais
My ideas vary as most do. But I often think about new marketing ploys. Often I
make very cool (to me) ads in my head. It’s cool to have an infinite budget in
one’s head.

~~~
maxk42
Examples?

~~~
adaisadais
Depends on the product but I often think of catchphrases or characters that
would be fun to use. For example, about a month ago I thought that Sam Elliott
would be a great spokesperson for a new American Light beer. He would play a
rancher or something like that and kinda explain why he drinks the beer.

Fast forward: Pepsi used him in their latest super bowl ads. I think they did
a great job! However I don’t think He and Lil Nas X’s commercial is as sticky
as you want if your spending that much on an ad.

------
Finnucane
What keeps me up at night? The global rise of fascism and unrelenting
destruction of the environment. Is there an app for that?

